# EPDM roof system delivery question



## kevzarz81 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a bid due at 9:00 AM tomorrow and he wants to get all the materials purchased through ABC Supply. Now my dilemma is that it has been years since I used ABC and can't remember if they do rooftop delivery and if they do does anyone know what the average delivery fee costs? Any help is appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The ABC in my area does rooftop delivery, but I don't know the rates for flat roof materials.:thumbup:


----------



## LibertyRoofing (Apr 4, 2014)

*Roof Drop?*

not to sound rude, but wouldn't it be just as easy to pick up the phone and call them? ABC supply in generally can do roof drops but it also depends on location. If they can't then add the cost of either buying a lift or renting a lift plus the additional man hours for minimal labor to your estimate with your customer. Best of luck, Richard Jeziorski 

http://roofingillinois.com/

http://www.schaumburgroofingcompany.com/


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

IDK if the abc here does anymore since we take the responsibility to get the materials up to the roof our self. They use to have a crane, it broke and they never replaced it. If we need a crane we rent one.


----------

